# Comparing Austrian Grand and Ravenscroft 275



## chibop (May 19, 2021)

I just picked up Austrian Grand for $49.
I think before you had to buy the Key Suite Bundle, but now you can get it separately.








UVI Austrian Grand - Exquisitely Crafted Concert Grand Piano


Billed as the ultimate concert grand, the luxurious ‘Vienna Concert’ piano is renowned for its rich sound and exemplary dynamics




www.uvi.net




For my taste, there is too much buzz in release samples. However, I love the warm tone, and I think it's great especially for the price!
Ravenscroft 275 is my all time favorite VI piano, and it's also on sale for 50% off (84 Euros).








50% off "Ravenscroft 275" by VI-Labs


Some instruments truly can inspire and take your creativity to new levels. "Ravenscroft 275" is one of these rare instruments. This one-of-a-kind concert grand piano has been recreated using nearly 17,000 samples and 4 discrete microphones, controlled from an easy to use interface.




vstbuzz.com




Here's a quick comparison between Austrian Grand and Ravenscroft 275. Video description has links that let you jump between two pianos.

Sorry, I'm not a great player, but hope it gives you an idea.


----------



## ReelToLogic (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the comparison! Your playing is very nice and clearly showed the character of each VI. It would be helpful if you popped up a message when switching between them, but I was able follow along keeping an eye on the comments you added. The Austrian Grand has a very nice quality to it....I already have enough pianos....do I need another piano?...$49....hmmm


----------



## chibop (May 19, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I already have enough pianos....do I need another piano?...$49....hmmm


That was exactly my thought this morning before I bought it!!!


----------



## CGR (May 19, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> ...do I need another piano?...$49....hmmm


 . . . yeah - you need another piano.


----------



## sostenuto (May 19, 2021)

Austrian seems good value; affordable by many. Thanks for this timely compare. Ravenscroft 275 character is sufficiently discernible to make it comfortable choice, at 2X cost. Good work ! 🙏


----------



## RMH (May 19, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> do I need another piano?...$49....hmmm


Yeah! I already have many piano library..! but! You know, right? We need more more more...!😆


Edit : @chibop Both piano Great! I have 275 too. It's a piano that goes first no matter what I do. And I found a new piano today. I like this piano a lot, too. If it is discounted in Key suite bundle after purchase, I am willing to buy it. I like piano as much as string library.🥰


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 20, 2021)

Been eyeing off the Ravenscroft for a while. Simple Sam's Signature Grand and The Giant have been my go to does-it-all for a while but still been curious about the unique Ravenscroft tone.


----------



## RMH (May 20, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Been eyeing off the Ravenscroft for a while. Simple Sam's Signature Grand and The Giant have been my go to does-it-all for a while but still been curious about the unique Ravenscroft tone.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed!


----------



## sostenuto (May 20, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Been eyeing off the Ravenscroft for a while. Simple Sam's Signature Grand and The Giant have been my go to does-it-all for a while but still been curious about the unique Ravenscroft tone.


Same here, and also drawn to Audio Brewers' - Pianoforte. Would get limited or zero use of Ambisonics in near term, but stereo-only purchase is possible. Does the Fazioli F212 fail to impress ?


----------



## Alex C (May 20, 2021)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Been eyeing off the Ravenscroft for a while. Simple Sam's Signature Grand and The Giant have been my go to does-it-all for a while but still been curious about the unique Ravenscroft tone.


Once you have it, skip Close Perspective and go straight to either Side, Player or Room perspective.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 2, 2021)

chibop said:


> That was exactly my thought this morning before I bought it!!!


that's not helping.


----------

